# 2 rats, 2 litters 11/9/2012



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Today when I woke up one of the pet store rescues (PSR) was delivering her babies. She had 10 health little one. At first she refused to feed them, so I moved her to a dark place, and they are just fine now. About 30 mins later I hear more squeaking and went to investigate. Another rats, another litter, but 12 of them. The mom had bit the are of one of her babies in litter 2. I have pics of both.

*LITTER 1
*




















*LITTER 2
*














*Injured baby

*


















All taken at the same time, different lighting.

I have put the injured one in with the first litter in hopes that she will feed it. She didn't reject it when I showed her it, but took it from me. I will continue to update this thread. 

Also, I have not sexed them yet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The mom didn't bite her baby, she probably used her teeth to pull it out. It happens, you might want to put him back with his real mom.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> The mom didn't bite her baby, she probably used her teeth to pull it out. It happens, you might want to put him back with his real mom.


She is refusing to feed all babies right now. The first litter is on a heating pad keeping warm. The second is not. They are cold, and this one is bleeding internally. You can see the blood trail. I will try and get better pics of under the baby.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Can't get pics. Tried to take baby away from litter 1's mom, and she bit me.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

How are they today?


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

3 days old now, 2 have passed away. The moms are together, but one is taking on ALL responsibility, or so it looks. They have been getting EXTRA foods, and all babies are well. Out of all of them there are 2 pews. I had another rat have babies the day after these 2 and she had 7. All are well and she is separate from everyone but 1 female, and she helps keep the babies warm while mom eats.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

*LITTERS 1 & 2
*














*LITTER 3
*






(they are in a big pile, hiding)
*
MOO MOO 

*






*
*


----------



## Jewely-Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

Congratulations!! They're so beautiful!!


----------



## JudeWriley (Aug 1, 2007)

Aren't mother rats supposed to be separated from other mothers?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Not neccesarily, often people do as a precaution as mums can fight over babies, but this isn't always the case and often rat mums will cooperate together to raise the babies. In this case it sounds like it was needed to ensure all the babies were well cared for.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Isamurat said:


> Not neccesarily, often people do as a precaution as mums can fight over babies, but this isn't always the case and often rat mums will cooperate together to raise the babies. In this case it sounds like it was needed to ensure all the babies were well cared for.


That was the reason they were put together. She will only feed maybe 3 at a time, while the other feed 12 and then the remaining.


----------

